# Inspirational Posters



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I like!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd like one of each please....


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Where can I get one? or a few... =)


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Fabulous! I especially like the Ma Deuce one.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Good way to start the weekend*

:anim_lol:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I want one of eack to hang at the gun club. Great inspirationl words to live by!


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

seriously... can we get these made somehow


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I made this one a longtime ago:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> seriously... can we get these made somehow


Go to town:
http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Spartan-Thanks for that link. Here's mine.

Yes this is me, but only for two days.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I made a few of those awhile back...


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I am trying to make a couple posters on that website to hang on my wall but in order to not get distorted when its blown up they need to be like 5 megapixels and up which means I cant just grab an image off the internet. I also dont have a digital camera, only a video camera, so does anybody have any creative digital photos of firearms that they wouldnt mind sending me to use as a poster?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> I am trying to make a couple posters on that website to hang on my wall but in order to not get distorted when its blown up they need to be like 5 megapixels and up which means I cant just grab an image off the internet. I also dont have a digital camera, only a video camera, so does anybody have any creative digital photos of firearms that they wouldnt mind sending me to use as a poster?


try doing a search for, "Stock gun photo's".


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> I am trying to make a couple posters on that website to hang on my wall but in order to not get distorted when its blown up they need to be like 5 megapixels and up which means I cant just grab an image off the internet. I also dont have a digital camera, only a video camera, so does anybody have any creative digital photos of firearms that they wouldnt mind sending me to use as a poster?


I have a lot of pictures of my guns... can you narrow down what you're looking for more? Like, which gun in particular, caliber, pistol/ rifle, location, etc...


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Honestly I'm not looking for anything in particular. All I'm looking for is a creative shot, like the angle and lighting. Not just a gun sitting on a table. The best examples I have from this thread are the above Beretta one and the soldier looking through his scope. Just something interesting to look at. Any pictures you have along those lines that you don't mind sharing with me I'd love to see. Then I can pick one. I'd grab a picture off the internet but the resoultion needs to be very high so it doesnt get distorted when it is blown up and picures on the internet are never that big.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Let Us Not Forget...*

"There's not much a man can't fix, with $700 and a 30.06". :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> Honestly I'm not looking for anything in particular. All I'm looking for is a creative shot, like the angle and lighting. Not just a gun sitting on a table. The best examples I have from this thread are the above Beretta one and the soldier looking through his scope. Just something interesting to look at. Any pictures you have along those lines that you don't mind sharing with me I'd love to see. Then I can pick one. I'd grab a picture off the internet but the resoultion needs to be very high so it doesnt get distorted when it is blown up and picures on the internet are never that big.


There are some larger images here:
http://lundestudio.com/firearms.html
but make sure you read and follow his copyright notice. He is an EXCELLENT photographer, and I'd hate to see his firearms works pulled off-line due to any problems. Absolutely STUNNING gun photos, in my opinion.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the pics in these threads are great
i would love to see alot more of good quality gun pics like on these threads


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the one of the soldier looking down his scope with the smiley face.:smt1099


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

So..... does anybody have any pictures they'd like to share with me?


----------

